# U.S. Flunks on Tobacco Control Report Card



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

No really the US flunks for screwing up our civil liberties.. :BS

U.S. Flunks on Tobacco Control Report Card on Yahoo! Health


----------



## Dcutt3 (Jan 8, 2009)

I read this and laughed this morning. The report card is done by a group of people fighting tirelessly against smoking. Basically one of the most bias writeups I have read in a while. How this made it to the front page on yahoo idk.

Its like PETA telling the butcher he failed his "be kind to animals" test.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Andyman said:


> No really the US flunks for screwing up our civil liberties.. :BS
> 
> U.S. Flunks on Tobacco Control Report Card on Yahoo! Health


 We have NO CIVIL Liberties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hn


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Let's go after the real killer in america, obesity. How about a 1000% tax on all pants with waist lines over 50 inches? That'll show that fat ass Rob Reiner!*

Seriously though, I'm tired of small segments of the population being singled out and having to pull more than the average fair share. We need to stop this, and stop it now.






*Rob Reiner was using his celebrity to support an increase in taxes on tobacco in California several years ago.


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

d_day said:


> Seriously though, I'm tired of small segments of the population being singled out and having to pull more than the average fair share. We need to stop this, and stop it now.


Amen brother (OTL)!!

:ss :w :ss


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

This is the dumbest thing i have seen in a while. Well, at least today.


:ss :w :ss


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

d_day said:


> Seriously though, I'm tired of small segments of the population being singled out and having to pull more than the average fair share. We need to stop this, and stop it now.


:tpd:


----------



## letsgomountaineers (Dec 19, 2008)

we need to fight against tobacco and the farmer and manufactors who make money, but if uncle sam wants to make money by taking it, hell yeah!
that article is absurd. since when does the usfg have in the enumarated powers the power to decide social ills?
glad to be living in a straight f state.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

thank goodness I have the government to tell me how to run my life... I don't know how I could ever do it on my own


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

Dcutt3 said:


> I read this and laughed this morning. The report card is done by a group of people fighting tirelessly against smoking. Basically one of the most bias writeups I have read in a while. How this made it to the front page on yahoo idk.
> 
> Its like PETA telling the butcher he failed his "be kind to animals" test.


Haha I was thinking exactly the same thing. Except I must have missed that golden era of yahoo where its news was held up as a bastion of journalistic integrity. :wink:


----------



## smokering10 (Feb 26, 2008)

I live in one of the most anti-smoking states, NJ, probally third to NY and California with the smoking nazis running around teaching that tobacco is bad and evil but Pot/Marijuana is the salt of the earth. It's sickning to know how much we get taxed for it and we the citizens and business owners are told by our goverment where we can smoke. I have to go to PA to light up a cigar in a business or an indoor building besides my own house which probally in this horrible state wont be long.


----------

